# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistot 2013

## KriZuu

NF 195 (Volvo B10BLE 6x2 Ikarus E94) ilmeisesti poistettu nyt tammikuussa.
Lähde

----------


## Nak

Eipä tuokaan Ikarus tainnut olla ajossa kuitenkaan enää kesän metrobusseilun jälkeen :/

----------


## KriZuu

> Eipä tuokaan Ikarus tainnut olla ajossa kuitenkaan enää kesän metrobusseilun jälkeen :/


Vai olisikohan kuitenkin otettu vielä käyttöön Westendin konkurssin jälkeen? Kuukankorvessa näyttäisi olevan poistettujen listalla myös NF 183, vaikka Mbnetissä se näyttäisi olevan käytössä. Kumpi nyt on oikeaa tietoa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuukankorvessa näyttäisi olevan poistettujen listalla myös NF 183, vaikka Mbnetissä se näyttäisi olevan käytössä. Kumpi nyt on oikeaa tietoa?


Hakunilan varikon pihasta NF 183 on ainakin hävinnyt, joten eiköhän se ole poistettu.

----------


## Miska

> Hakunilan varikon pihasta NF 183 on ainakin hävinnyt, joten eiköhän se ole poistettu.


Ilmeisesti kumpikin noista viimeisistä "Vantaan Ikaruksista" lähti tällä viikolla uuden omistajan matkaan. Linjallahan nuo eivät tosiaan liene olleet sitten viime kesän.

----------


## aki

Oliko nuo nobinan teli-ikarukset 183-196 todella niin huonossa kunnossa että niistä haluttiin eroon jo paljon ennen normaalia 16v poistoikää? Vastaavat helbin ja veolian teli-ikarukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen lähes kaikki käytössä.

----------


## zige94

> Oliko nuo nobinan teli-ikarukset 183-196 todella niin huonossa kunnossa että niistä haluttiin eroon jo paljon ennen normaalia 16v poistoikää? Vastaavat helbin ja veolian teli-ikarukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen lähes kaikki käytössä.


Olihan ne kamalassa kunnossa (muutenkin kamalia autoja Ikarukset). Ja kalustoa taitaa muutenkin olla Nobinalla ylimääräistä, joten tuskin noita tarvittiin. Ja ei niistä hyötyä varmaan tuleviin kilpailutuksiin pahemmin ole.

----------


## Nak

> Oliko nuo nobinan teli-ikarukset 183-196 todella niin huonossa kunnossa että niistä haluttiin eroon jo paljon ennen normaalia 16v poistoikää? Vastaavat helbin ja veolian teli-ikarukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen lähes kaikki käytössä.


Osa oli osa ei, etenkin #196:ta muistan lämmöllä  :Smile:  jäivät kuitenkin yli ja ensi syksynä nobinalla on tilanne että telejä on enemmän kun riittävästi yli ja halutessaan voisi poistaa jo rupuisimmat Scalatkin (478-480)  :Smile: 

Kyllä saman yrityksen city l:t on myös aika karmivia. Esimerkiksi #346 josta jouduin yksi päivä kärsimään, perä huusi niin lujaa, että korvissa soi vieläkin  :Mad:  miten lie matkustajilla jotka istuvat siellä takana :S

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja kalustoa taitaa muutenkin olla Nobinalla ylimääräistä, joten tuskin noita tarvittiin.


Nobinalla alkaa olla ylimääräistä kalustoa jo liikaakin. Uusia on tullut nyt niin paljon, että kaikkien varikoiden pihat ovat melko täynnä. Etenkin, kun vanhoja autoja ei ole poistettu samassa tahdissa. Oikeastaan niitä ei ole myyty lähes ollenkaan. Ensi kesänä ja syksynä vanhempia autoja taas poistunee paljon, kun Nobinalla vähenee tarvittava automäärä n. 40:llä. Tai riippuu tietysti kahdesta seuraavasta tarjouskilpailusta, mutta en usko noihin tarjottavan mitään alle 2003 vuosimallin autoja.

----------


## hana

> Oliko nuo nobinan teli-ikarukset 183-196 todella niin huonossa kunnossa että niistä haluttiin eroon jo paljon ennen normaalia 16v poistoikää? Vastaavat helbin ja veolian teli-ikarukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen lähes kaikki käytössä.


Onhan Veoliallakin mennyt jo useampikin kaksiakselinen Ikarus poistoon ja parhaimmat taisi juuri ja juuri ehtiä kymmenen vuoden ikään. Carrukset poistuu 16:sta vuoden iässä vain siksi, että HSL ei salli ajaa niillä pitempään :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Onhan Veoliallakin mennyt jo useampikin kaksiakselinen Ikarus poistoon ja parhaimmat taisi juuri ja juuri ehtiä kymmenen vuoden ikään. Carrukset poistuu 16:sta vuoden iässä vain siksi, että HSL ei salli ajaa niillä pitempään


Carruksia pidetäänkin se 16vuotta sen takia että ovat ylivoimaisesti parempia autoja kuin Ikarukset  :Wink:

----------


## Amatööri

> Oliko nuo nobinan teli-ikarukset 183-196 todella niin huonossa kunnossa että niistä haluttiin eroon jo paljon ennen normaalia 16v poistoikää? Vastaavat helbin ja veolian teli-ikarukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen lähes kaikki käytössä.


Itse autolla 183 1.1.2000 noin klo 5.00 Tuupakan varikolta ensimmäisenä Concordian Ikaruksena Vantaan linjalle 53 lähteneenä, voin sanoa että auton korissa ainoa hyvä asia oli tupakansytytin. Sekin siitä syystä, että se oli normaalikokoisella liittimellä varustettu. Vakaa auto ajaa johtuen jäykästä telistä, mutta Ikaruksen kori ei kestänyt Suomen olosuhteita. 

Siitä syystä niitä ei olisi koskaan pitänyt tuoda Suomen talveen. Sateen alkaminenkin piti arvata puoli tuntia aikaisemmin, jotta voi laittaa etupuhaltimen täysille. Muuten makasi penkillä melkein selällään, jotta olisi edes tuulilasin alakulmasta nähnyt ulos. Lopullisesti autot tuhottiin jo ensimmäisen puolen vuoden aikana Tuupakan varikolla puutteelliseen huoltoon. Vaikka sopimus oli huollosta, niin se jäi puuttumaan lainatiloissa lainahenkilökunnalla. Minäkin kuljettelin autoja Saloon ruostesuojaukseen muutaman vuoden vanhoina. Mutta vahinko oli jo tapahtunut.

Suurin syy oli kuitenkin korin rakenteet. Lattiat mätäni muutamassa vuodessa ja sitä kautta koko kori.  RIP  :Razz:

----------


## Nak

Ikaruksen halvempi hinta johtui pitkälti siitä, että koria ei valmistettu RST-materiaalista kuten esim. Carrus. 2000/2001 Ikaruskin alkoi vääntämään päällipellit rosterista, mutta runko oli edelleen mustaa rautaa. E94F taitaa olla sitten jo läpeensä rosteria ja hintakin oli taas kalliimpi.

Lattioiden hoidossa en ymmärrä nykybussienkaan kohdalla sitä, että kun mattoon tulee halkeama, sen annetaan ensin kerätä riittävästi kosteutta sinne ja sen jälkeen ruuvataan turkkipellin pala päälle "aromipesäksi"  :Laughing:  
Olen nähnyt useassakin Scalassa takapyöräkotelon päältä mattojen revenneen ja podesterien kulmista halkeilee. Näissä on sama juttu edessä vielä :S Tiettävästi Helbin 2xx-4xx Scaloihin on aika pitkälti jouduttu jo tekemään uutta lattiaa jo aika aikaisessa vaiheessa, mutta muistaakseni Lak tuli remonteissa vastaan aika hyvin  :Smile:  Myös 8700LE:ssä saumat vetäytyy ja puutteellisen lattialämmityksen takia jäitä poistettaessa etuoven seutu on hakattu ihan romuksi  :Sad: 

Minä pidän Ikaruksessa juurikin ajotuntumasta, Scaniakin menee kohtuu pehmeästi. Ja jos ruuveja on edes joskus kiristelty jne on kyytikin melko äänetöntä. Tällä hetkellä Nobinan 141 on juuri tämmöinen ja lukeutuu meikäläisen mieli työkaluihin. 
Tuulilasin huuruuntumistakin pystyy ehkäisemään vaihtamalla raitisilmasuodattimen joskus (siitä kuljettajan selän takaa). Yksi päivä juuri heitin autosta 345 sen mäelle ja se oli semmoinen musta ja tahmainen klöntti (liekö koskaan vaihdettu) ja koko ohjaamossa leijaili pöly hetken aikaa, kun nakkasin sen ovesta ulos Etupuhallin alkoi jostain kumman syystä kuulostamaan pirteämmältä

Minä väittäisin, että Ikarusten kohtalo johtui siitä että niissä oli uutena kaikkia pikkuongelmia enemmän, kuin perus Carruksessa (mm. Ovivikoja enemmän) ja puutteellisen ylläpidon takia ongelmat vain kasaantuivat ja sitten niitä paikkailtiin jälkeenpäin "jesse-teipillä ja rautalangalla" asenteella. Nyt kun Carrukset vikailevat vanhuuttaan, niihin sovelletaan samaa rautalanka taktiikkaa ja se alkaa jo näkymään.

RIP Ikarukset

puoli tuntia sai vääntää tätä tänne, kun foorumi herjasi mulle että viesti sisältää liikaa kuvia, vaikka minä en kyllä näe yhtään kuvaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> puoli tuntia sai vääntää tätä tänne, kun foorumi herjasi mulle että viesti sisältää liikaa kuvia, vaikka minä en kyllä näe yhtään kuvaa


Tarkoittanee hymiöitä, onhan nekin kuvatiedostoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Ei niitä kyllä mielestäni ollut sen enempää kuin tuossa on nytkään   :Shocked:  
Mutta nyt kun kokeilin niin olihan niitä ollut kaksi liikaa alunperin. 5 hymiötä näköjään rajoituksena, viestin pituudesta riippumatta  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> 5 hymiötä näköjään rajoituksena, viestin pituudesta riippumatta


Yksi riittää periaatteella.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Yksi riittää periaatteella.


Säännöistä:




> 5. Välimerkkien ja hymiöiden ylenpalttinen käyttö (esim. 10 huutomerkkiä tai 8 naamaa peräkanaa) on kielletty. "Yksi riittää."


Ei sillä etteikö itselläni tulisi käytettyä viesteissä enemmän kuin yksi hymiö  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Klovin varikolle on viime viikon- ja lopun aikana ilmaantunut Myllypurosta Ikarukset ja Hakunilasta lisäksi City L:iä mm. #288, 300 jne. Kaikissa nyt tulleissa on vielä Buscomit kiinni, mutta piha alkaa olla aika täyteen ahdattu vähitellen ja ihmettelen jos näitä ei vähitellen ruveta hävittämään tosisssaan jonnekin  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> mutta piha alkaa olla aika täyteen ahdattu vähitellen ja ihmettelen jos näitä ei vähitellen ruveta hävittämään tosisssaan jonnekin


Ruotsin tuliaiset ulos, ikarukset ulos, huonokuntoisimmat carrukset ulos, scalan reuhkat 478-480 ulos...  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Klovin varikolle on viime viikon- ja lopun aikana ilmaantunut Myllypurosta Ikarukset ja Hakunilasta lisäksi City L:iä mm. #288, 300 jne. Kaikissa nyt tulleissa on vielä Buscomit kiinni, mutta piha alkaa olla aika täyteen ahdattu vähitellen ja ihmettelen jos näitä ei vähitellen ruveta hävittämään tosisssaan jonnekin


Klovissa odotettaneen kesäkuuhun saakka, kunnes linjojen 206, 212 ja 213 nykyinen liikennöintisopimus loppuu, ja siellä olevat City L:t vapautuvat. Sitten voidaan käydä bussit läpi, ja päättää mitkä poistetaan ja mitkä jatkavat ajossa. Itse uskoisin Nobinan poistavan tulevana kesänä ja syksynä vanhempia busseja runsaasti, riippuen tietysti siitä, miten paljon Jokeri-Volvoilla aiotaan korvata muita busseja.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse uskoisin Nobinan poistavan tulevana kesänä ja syksynä vanhempia busseja runsaasti, riippuen tietysti siitä, miten paljon Jokeri-Volvoilla aiotaan korvata muita busseja.


Mitenköhän nykyisten Jokeri bussien värityksen kanssa toimitaan jos jatkavat muilla linjoilla? Periaatteessahan nykyinen väritys voisi jäädä, poistaa vain logot...  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitenköhän nykyisten Jokeri bussien värityksen kanssa toimitaan jos jatkavat muilla linjoilla? Periaatteessahan nykyinen väritys voisi jäädä, poistaa vain logot...


Mikäli Jokeri-bussit jäävät ajoon, lienee todennäköisin väritys juurikin tuo ehdottamasi, eli tummansininen vihreällä katolla ja etupuskurilla sekä Nobina-tarrat keulassa ja kyljissä.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitenköhän nykyisten Jokeri bussien värityksen kanssa toimitaan jos jatkavat muilla linjoilla? Periaatteessahan nykyinen väritys voisi jäädä, poistaa vain logot...





> Mikäli Jokeri-bussit jäävät ajoon, lienee todennäköisin väritys juurikin tuo ehdottamasi, eli tummansininen vihreällä katolla ja etupuskurilla sekä Nobina-tarrat keulassa ja kyljissä.


Mikäli nuo jokeri-Volvot jäävät ajoon, niin todennäköisimmin niistä vain poistetaan jokeri-brändäys. Kuitenkin jokeri-Volvoilla ei ole järkeä alkaa korvaamaan toisia autoja sillä se voi olla hyvinkin paljon kalliimpaa ajaa niillä jollakin linjoilla missä pärjää hyvin huonollakin autolla, esim:

Linja 112 on tarjottu Carrus City L teli, ja tähän pistettäisiin jokeri-Volvo, niin se olisi paljon kalliimpaa. (oma esimerkki)
näin sanoi Mårten Winqvist.

----------


## Nak

En ymmärrä miten se voisi muuten olla kalliimpaa, kun siten että jokerilla voi korvata vara-autona sakotta vaikka missä, mutta wanhalla city l:llä saa sakkoa joka paikasta paitsi sieltä minne se on tarjottu. 
Nobinalta nyt voisi odottaakin jokerien poistoa ja vanhoilla romuilla jatkamista.. 
Vrt. Perunasäkki säfflet ajossa, kun uudempia ja säädyllisemmän näköisiä autoja hylättiin  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

> En ymmärrä miten se voisi muuten olla kalliimpaa, kun siten että jokerilla voi korvata vara-autona sakotta vaikka missä, mutta wanhalla city l:llä saa sakkoa joka paikasta paitsi sieltä minne se on tarjottu. 
> Nobinalta nyt voisi odottaakin jokerien poistoa ja vanhoilla romuilla jatkamista.. 
> Vrt. Perunasäkki säfflet ajossa, kun uudempia ja säädyllisemmän näköisiä autoja hylättiin


Eipä nuo Jokeri-Volvotkaan missään priimakunnossa ole enää. Tason laskun on huomannut selvästi sen reilun kolmen vuoden ajan, jonka niillä olen työmatkojani matkustanut.

----------


## Nak

> Eipä nuo Jokeri-Volvotkaan missään priimakunnossa ole enää.


Ei toki, parhaat päivät ovat niin sanotusti takanapäin, mutta ne saisi vielä pienellä rempalla siistimmiksi ja myös helppo päivittää eev-päästöihin jolloin luonto kiittää  :Smile:  '99 ja '01 City L:t, '01 pommisäfflet ja '06 Scalat ovat vielä kamalammassa kunnossa kuin Jokerit  :Wink:  selvää on varmasti se että lisänumerot 690-695 poistuvat syksyllä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta jonkin verran Nobinan poistettua kalustoa. Ainakin autot 5, 8, 9, 20, 178, 195, 701, 702, 703, 704 (osa on tosin poistettu ajosta jo aiemmin kuin tänä vuonna).

----------


## aki

> Nyt löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta jonkin verran Nobinan poistettua kalustoa. Ainakin autot 5, 8, 9, 20, 178, 195, 701, 702, 703, 704 (osa on tosin poistettu ajosta jo aiemmin kuin tänä vuonna).


Itseasiassa nuo kaikki on poistettu jo viime vuoden puolellla, kuuluisi siis ketjuun kalustopoistot 2012.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta jonkin verran Nobinan poistettua kalustoa. Ainakin autot 5, 8, 9, 20, 178, 195, 701, 702, 703, 704 (osa on tosin poistettu ajosta jo aiemmin kuin tänä vuonna).


Myös auto 132 on Truckpartsilla.

----------


## Karosa

> Ainakin autot 195


Mikäköhän idea oli teipata tuo 195 Nobinan limeraitaan ja sitten poistaa se melkein heti?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Mikäköhän idea oli teipata tuo 195 Nobinan limeraitaan ja sitten poistaa se melkein heti?


Varmaan vähän sama kun 183:n, 321:n ja mitä niitä vähintään kertaalleen poistettuja romuja nyt on  :Very Happy:

----------


## Prompter

> Mikäköhän idea oli teipata tuo 195 Nobinan limeraitaan ja sitten poistaa se melkein heti?


No pitäähän nyt bussien pysyä koossa  :Wink:  nämä teipit taisivat olla siihen omiaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta jonkin verran Nobinan poistettua kalustoa. Ainakin autot 5, 8, 9, 20, 178, 195, 701, 702, 703, 704 (osa on tosin poistettu ajosta jo aiemmin kuin tänä vuonna).





> Myös auto 132 on Truckpartsilla.


Sekä autot 60, 91, 138, 181, 183 ja 193.

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 50, 53, 111, 123, 230, 267, 284, 286, 288, 289, 295, 297, 300, 332, 333, 335, 351, 354, 686 ja 700 ovat ilman buscomeja klovissa

----------


## kuukanko

HelB:n Ruskeasuon varikolla on ilman Buscomeja HelB:t 9801, 9908, 9910 ja 226.

Yläpihalla oli seisomassa mm. 9811, 9901, 9909, 9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 74, 110, 229, 230 ja 232, mutta niistä ei nähnyt aidan taakse, onko niissä enää Buscomia. Teli-kaasusäfflejä sielä oli yhteensä 8 kappaletta, numerot näin vain 221:stä ja 227:stä (joiden poistumisesta onkin jo kerrottu tällä foorumilla) (tuo aiemmin mainittu 226 oli alapihalla Hakamäentien varressa).

----------


## chauffer

> HelB:n Ruskeasuon varikolla on ilman Buscomeja HelB:t 9801, 9908, 9910 ja 226.
> 
> Yläpihalla oli seisomassa mm. 9811, 9901, 9909, 9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 74, 110, 229, 230 ja 232, mutta niistä ei nähnyt aidan taakse, onko niissä enää Buscomia. Teli-kaasusäfflejä sielä oli yhteensä 8 kappaletta, numerot näin vain 221:stä ja 227:stä (joiden poistumisesta onkin jo kerrottu tällä foorumilla) (tuo aiemmin mainittu 226 oli alapihalla Hakamäentien varressa).


Sen verran voin tähän kertoa että kaikista yläpihalla seisovista on buscomit purettu ja autot poistettu käytöstä. Samoin Hakamäentien varressa olevat, ne pidempään seisoneet, on poistettu. Samoin jo pihalta hävinneet Mersut jotka lienevät jo Puolassa  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Nyt kun Helb poisti viimeisetkin Carrus City U:t hävisi koko bussimalli Hsl-alueelta  :Sad:  Mielestäni City U on todella hyvän näköinen bussimalli ja muutenkin toimiva kokonaisuus. Tykkäsin joskus silloin tehdä töitä niillä ja Kaasubussien lisäksi varsinkin 96xx sarjassa oli hieno äänimaailma  :Smile: 

RIP Carrus City U

----------


## chauffer

> Nyt kun Helb poisti viimeisetkin Carrus City U:t hävisi koko bussimalli Hsl-alueelta  Mielestäni City U on todella hyvän näköinen bussimalli ja muutenkin toimiva kokonaisuus. Tykkäsin joskus silloin tehdä töitä niillä ja Kaasubussien lisäksi varsinkin 96xx sarjassa oli hieno äänimaailma 
> 
> RIP Carrus City U


Näitä kyllä oikeasti tulee ikävä, mukavimpia ajettavia minun urani aikana. Vuonna -95 kun ensimmäiset STA:lle tulivat, numerot 1-5, ja vuonna -97 autot 6-9, silloin jo niitä aneltiin omaan vuoroon  :Wink:

----------


## aki

Tykkäsin matkustaa varsinkin tuolla 9908:lla 363:n ruuhkavuoroissa, ikävä tulee myös mersuja 23-31, ne olivat ihan mukavia autoja matkustaa vaikka ovet toisinaan temppuilivat, autojen sisustus miellytti myös silmää ja penkit olivat todella hyvin muotoillut. Esimerkiksi nämä 07-pätkämannit häviävät kyllä mennentullen noille 00-mersuille.

----------


## Nak

Vaikka mersut olivat vähän omalaatuisia örisijöitä, olivat ne ymmärtääkseni kaikista luotettavimpia autoja Helbillä. Ne eivät paljoa vaatineet "turhia" korjaamokäyntejä  :Smile:  
Sen vähän mitä itse niillä joskus ajoin, tykkäsin niiden tyylistä, mutta outoja juttuja oli ihan liiaksi, kuten vaikka se nappuloiden määrä ohjaamossa. Esim. etupuhaltimella on kolme nopeutta ja jokaiselle nopeudelle piti olla oma nappi  :Laughing:  Mersu oli myös lämmin, kunhan vaan löysi oikeat napit joista lämpöä alkoi tulemaan

----------


## chauffer

> Vaikka mersut olivat vähän omalaatuisia örisijöitä, olivat ne ymmärtääkseni kaikista luotettavimpia autoja Helbillä. Ne eivät paljoa vaatineet "turhia" korjaamokäyntejä  
> Sen vähän mitä itse niillä joskus ajoin, tykkäsin niiden tyylistä, mutta outoja juttuja oli ihan liiaksi, kuten vaikka se nappuloiden määrä ohjaamossa. Esim. etupuhaltimella on kolme nopeutta ja jokaiselle nopeudelle piti olla oma nappi  Mersu oli myös lämmin, kunhan vaan löysi oikeat napit joista lämpöä alkoi tulemaan


Juu, jos käynnistettäessä vesihanan kuvalla varustettu katkaisija oli ON-asennossa,lämmintä ei tullut mihinkään  :Laughing:  Se piti aina käyttää nollalla ja takaisin päälle, niin johan lämpeni. Tosin matkustamon lämmitykselle vielä oma katkaisija, ja puhaltimille vielä omansa  :Wink:  Mutta näitä ei kyllä tule ikävä, ajoasentoa ei minun vaatimuksille saanut kohdilleen vaikka mitä teit  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan Tammelundin (ja samalla koko HSL-liikenteen) viimeiset O405N:t 9 ja 14 on poistettu liikenteestä.

Volvolla Kaivokselassa on varastoitu pihan nurkkaan Pohjolan Liikenteen 824 - 827, 841, 859, 862, 867, 869 ja 874. Kaikissa on vielä PL:n teipit, Buscomien keskusyksiköt ja Helmit. 825:stä, 826:sta, 841:stä, 867:stä ja 869:stä on riisuttu Buscomin etälukijat ja lipunmyyntipäätteet pois. Odottavat ehkä siellä tulevia kilpailuja ja niiden tuloksia?

----------


## Karosa

> Volvolla Kaivokselassa on varastoitu pihan nurkkaan Pohjolan Liikenteen 824 - 827, 841, 859, 862, 867, 869 ja 874. Kaikissa on vielä PL:n teipit, Buscomien keskusyksiköt ja Helmit. 825:stä, 826:sta, 841:stä, 867:stä ja 869:stä on riisuttu Buscomin etälukijat ja lipunmyyntipäätteet pois. Odottavat ehkä siellä tulevia kilpailuja ja niiden tuloksia?


Kuulin näin että nämä ovat poistettuja, eli ne on siis kans poistettu, eivät lienee takaisin tulossa, yksi jätettiin vara-autoksi.

----------


## Nak

Luulin jotenkin aina, että PL:n omnicityt saisivat lähdöt "etuajassa", mutta niiden sijasta poistettiin/siirrettiin sivuun uudempia autoja. :O 
En ole ikinä ajanut omnicityllä tai B10L Lahti 402:lla (jälkimmäisen kyydissäkään en ole koskaan ollut), mutta pelkästään kuvista päättelisin 824-827 autojen olevan paremmassa hapessa, kuin nuo lego-scaniat  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

> Näitä kyllä oikeasti tulee ikävä, mukavimpia ajettavia minun urani aikana. Vuonna -95 kun ensimmäiset STA:lle tulivat, numerot 1-5, ja vuonna -97 autot 6-9, silloin jo niitä aneltiin omaan vuoroon


Minäkin ajelin heinäkuussa 1997 lähes päivittäin 85:tä 9501:llä, joka oli siihen aikaan vielä hienossa kunnossa. Tuohon aikaanhan oli käytössä vuoroparijärjestelmä eli joka toinen päivä auto oli pitkässä vuorossa ja joka toinen ruuhkavuorossa, jolloin ne myös kaiketi tankattiin ja siivottiin päivätauon aikana. 85:n matalat olivat joka toinen päivä 58:n ruuhkassa. Yleensä toinen auto oli MaxCi-Scania, parempi sekin sentään kuin 94-sarjan räminälaatikot. Autosarja 9701-9706 oli uutena suorastaan erinomainen. Niillä oli ilo tehdä töitä.

----------


## chauffer

> Minäkin ajelin heinäkuussa 1997 lähes päivittäin 85:tä 9501:llä, joka oli siihen aikaan vielä hienossa kunnossa. Tuohon aikaanhan oli käytössä vuoroparijärjestelmä eli joka toinen päivä auto oli pitkässä vuorossa ja joka toinen ruuhkavuorossa, jolloin ne myös kaiketi tankattiin ja siivottiin päivätauon aikana. 85:n matalat olivat joka toinen päivä 58:n ruuhkassa. Yleensä toinen auto oli MaxCi-Scania, parempi sekin sentään kuin 94-sarjan räminälaatikot. Autosarja 9701-9706 oli uutena suorastaan erinomainen. Niillä oli ilo tehdä töitä.


Muuten ihan hyvä mutta kyseessä nyt eri autot; STA:n autot nro. 1-9 oli nuo mistä mina puhuin, ei HKL:n 9501 jne  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Muuten ihan hyvä mutta kyseessä nyt eri autot; STA:n autot nro. 1-9 oli nuo mistä mina puhuin, ei HKL:n 9501 jne


Olivat ne kuitenkin keskenään samanlaisia, väritystä ja sisustusta lukuunottamatta  :Smile:  Kaasu-uukkarikin oli yhtä hyvä kun diesel-kaimansa jos moottori/kaasujärjestelmä vain oli kunnossa  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Olivat ne kuitenkin keskenään samanlaisia, väritystä ja sisustusta lukuunottamatta  Kaasu-uukkarikin oli yhtä hyvä kun diesel-kaimansa jos moottori/kaasujärjestelmä vain oli kunnossa


Juu se on toki totta että ovat samanlaisia  :Tongue:

----------


## KriZuu

HelBit 404 ja 422 mahdollisesti poistettu? Olivat Ruhalla poistettujen(?) rivissä Hakamäentien puolella.

----------


## Nak

> HelBit 404 ja 422 mahdollisesti poistettu? Olivat Ruhalla poistettujen(?) rivissä Hakamäentien puolella.


Molemmat taitavat olla Suomenojan autoja ja täten vain korjaamokäynnillä Ruhassa  :Smile:  Ainakin #422 oli aiemmin viikolla normaalisti vielä 195:llä

----------


## Karosa

> HelBit 404 ja 422 mahdollisesti poistettu? Olivat Ruhalla poistettujen(?) rivissä Hakamäentien puolella.


Ei ole poistettu, ainakaan viikko sitten ei ollut vaan Suomenojalla olivat.

----------


## chauffer

> HelBit 404 ja 422 mahdollisesti poistettu? Olivat Ruhalla poistettujen(?) rivissä Hakamäentien puolella.


Juu, tuo ei ole poistorivi vaikka siinä raatoja onkin,siinä seisoo juurikin nuo Suomenojalta lainassa olevat, poistorivi yläpihalla...

----------


## Carrusfani

Kyllä tuo 422 ajelee lähes joka päivä 195:llä. 404 taas 505:llä

----------


## KriZuu

HelB 9806 (Volvo B10BLE 6x2 Carrus City L) Ruhan yläpihalla, poistettu liikenteestä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisää Nobinan autoja löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta, mm. 14, 54, 102, 148, 171, 292, 348, 366, 371 ja 372.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lisää Nobinan autoja löytyy truckparts.ee-sivustolta, mm. 14, 54, 102, 148, 171, 292, 348, 366, 371 ja 372.


Myös autot 17, 56, 192 ja 196 ovat Truckpartsilla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Varhan varikolla olivat viime viikolla poistettuina HelBit 9802, 9857, 9862, 274 ja se palanut 115.

----------


## KriZuu

> 856 siirrettiin pois HSL-liikenteestä joulukuussa 2012...


Tarkemmin sanottuna on ajossa nykyään Kotkassa. Bongattu viikko sitten.

----------


## kuukanko

Onko kellään havaintoa, mitä kuuluu Nobinoille 67, 98 ja 290? Itse en ainakaan ole nähnyt niitä hetkeen linjalla.

Myöskään Nobina 140:aa en ole nähnyt vähään aikaan linjalla. 22.2. se seisoi Veromiehen korjaamon pihassa "romurivin" puolella (romurivi oli muuten kyllä tyhjennetty, siellä olleet bussit löytyvät nykyään truckparts.ee:stä), mutta Buscom oli ainakin vielä paikoillaan.

----------


## zige94

> Onko kellään havaintoa, mitä kuuluu Nobinoille 67, 98 ja 290? Itse en ainakaan ole nähnyt niitä hetkeen linjalla.
> 
> Myöskään Nobina 140:aa en ole nähnyt vähään aikaan linjalla. 22.2. se seisoi Veromiehen korjaamon pihassa "romurivin" puolella (romurivi oli muuten kyllä tyhjennetty, siellä olleet bussit löytyvät nykyään truckparts.ee:stä), mutta Buscom oli ainakin vielä paikoillaan.


Kysyn ensiksi minkä varikon autoja nuo pitäisi olla? Ja mikä on sun vähään aikaan? Jos nyt oikein muistan 290:n olevan Hakunilan auto, on se aikakin kuukausi sitten näkynyt 76B:llä, jossei ole Hakunilan auto niin sitten on ollut samantapainen numero. Sellainen pieni mielikuva juuri tuosta 290:sta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kysyn ensiksi minkä varikon autoja nuo pitäisi olla? Ja mikä on sun vähään aikaan? Jos nyt oikein muistan 290:n olevan Hakunilan auto, on se aikakin kuukausi sitten näkynyt 76B:llä, jossei ole Hakunilan auto niin sitten on ollut samantapainen numero. Sellainen pieni mielikuva juuri tuosta 290:sta.


290 oli vuodenvaihteeseen saakka Myllypurossa, ja jos havaintosi pitää paikkaansa, niin eiköhän se ole edelleen Hakunilassa. Jos ei, voin olla melko varma, että se on muiden kuukankon mainitsemien autojen kanssa Klovissa.

----------


## Nak

Alkuvuodesta 290 oli klovin hylkyrivissä, mutta nyt en ole kiinnittänyt huomiota koko bussin olemassaoloon  :Very Happy:  zige on varmaan nähnyt entisen myllypurolaisen 291:n joka on nyt hakunilassa ajossa.
67 ja 98 ovat olleet klovissa ajossa vielä alkuvuodesta, mutta niistäkään ei tarkempaa tietoa - vielä  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> zige on varmaan nähnyt entisen myllypurolaisen 291:n joka on nyt hakunilassa ajossa.


Joo, 291 se on todennäköisemmin sitten ollut, kiitos korjauksesta Nak!

----------


## Nak

Nf 67, 98 ja 290 ilman buscomeja klovin raato-osastossa. 140 loisti poissaolollaan

----------


## KriZuu

Tietoa minne PL 858 siirrettiin? Mahdollisesti Kotkaan?

----------


## killerpop

> Tietoa minne PL 858 siirrettiin? Mahdollisesti Kotkaan?


Vai kuitenkin Lohja? http://foorumi.arktisetbussit.com/vi...p=41811#p41811

----------


## KriZuu

> Vai kuitenkin Lohja? http://foorumi.arktisetbussit.com/vi...p=41811#p41811


Asia selvä. Oletin vain, kun PL 856 oli aikasemmin siirretty Kotkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Lassen kuvasta näkyy, että Korsisaari 51:stä on otettu Buscom pois. Linjakilvistä päätellen ajot kuitenkin jatkuvat Hyrylässä.

----------


## Nak

> Onkos kenelläkään havaintoja VT 367:n liikkeistä?


Seisoo suomenojalla ilman buscomia

----------


## Karosa

> Seisoo suomenojalla ilman buscomia


Syystä että; sanoi itsensä irti eli moottori hajosi, tuli öljyt pihalle jne.

----------


## LimoSWN

02.04.13 

HELB 210 " Säffle Daami" Traktori perään -> Poistoon  Kuva: (C) Ranta J-P.

----------


## KriZuu

> 856 siirrettiin pois HSL-liikenteestä joulukuussa 2012, 858 maaliskuussa 2013 ja 854 sekä 857 huhtikuussa 2013.


Onko tietoa minne 854 ja 857 tarkemmin sanottuna siirrettiin? Kotkaan nekin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tietoa minne 854 ja 857 tarkemmin sanottuna siirrettiin?


Ovat Ilmalassa ilman Buscomeja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HelB 729 seisoo Ruskeasuon varikon Hakamäentien puoleisessa rivissä takaosa palaneen näköisenä.

----------


## Nak

> HelB 729 seisoo Ruskeasuon varikon Hakamäentien puoleisessa rivissä takaosa palaneen näköisenä.


Lieköhän tämä on se Man jonka moottori ajettiin niin ylikuumaksi, että se suorastaan suli tunnistamattomaksi möykyksi konehuoneeseen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Lieköhän tämä on se Man jonka moottori ajettiin niin ylikuumaksi, että se suorastaan suli tunnistamattomaksi möykyksi konehuoneeseen


Sama auto...  :Laughing:

----------


## TEP70

> Lieköhän tämä on se Man jonka moottori ajettiin niin ylikuumaksi, että se suorastaan suli tunnistamattomaksi möykyksi konehuoneeseen


Kai kojelautaan nyt jonkinlainen varoitus tästä tulee ennen kuin syntyy tällaisia vaurioita? Onko menty Ei penniäkään kiinni -asenteella vai onko huollosta sanottu, että yritä selvitä hallille asti?

----------


## Nak

> Kai kojelautaan nyt jonkinlainen varoitus tästä tulee ennen kuin syntyy tällaisia vaurioita? Onko menty Ei penniäkään kiinni -asenteella vai onko huollosta sanottu, että yritä selvitä hallille asti?


Tietääkseni jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto :/

----------


## tkp

> Kai kojelautaan nyt jonkinlainen varoitus tästä tulee ennen kuin syntyy tällaisia vaurioita? Onko menty Ei penniäkään kiinni -asenteella vai onko huollosta sanottu, että yritä selvitä hallille asti?


Omalla kohdalla työnjohto käski ajaa Tapanilasta Käpylään vesivuotoisella autolla, vaikka selvästi ilmoitin että lämpömittari on jo pitkällä punaisella eikä pattereihin tule lämpöä, eli nesteet loppu. Ja tosiaan tiputti nestettä moottoritilasta reilusti. Vasta kun kysyin että mitä järkeä siinä olisi, tuli vastaus "no jätä sitten sinne". Tuskinpa tuolla olisi Käpylään asti selvinnyt ilman vaurioita... Voisin ainakin kuvitella että sanktio ajamattamasta linjasivusta on pienempi paha kuin tehdä Volvoon koneremontti.

----------


## karihoo

Vielä pari vuotta sitten kaasu-MANnien suomennetuissa valikoissa/ilmoituksissa oli harmillinen käännösvirhe. "Jäähdytysnesteen taso alhainen" oli erehdyksessä tullut muotoon "Jäähdytysnesteen lämpötila alhainen". Liekö vieläkään korjattu ..

----------


## Karosa

VT 1264 on poistunut HSL-liikenteestä sekä Veolialta, seisoo Hakkilassa ilman Buscomeja ja tarroja.
VT 35 näyttää kovin toimettomalta Tuupakan varikolla, Buscomit poistettu ja ei ole kilvissä, joten sanoisin poistettu.

----------


## ana

Tuo Veolian #35 ei näyttänyt päälle päin hirmu pahasti vaurioituneelle, peltiosaa, lasia ym. rikki. Todelliset vahingot mitkä ei heti vilkaisulla näy, sitten ilmeisesti suuremmat kun on poistettu reisteristäkin. Toisaalta onhan tuolla ikääkin jo yli kymmenen vuotta

----------


## Nak

Nyt Nobinat 106, 122 ja 134 ilman buscomeja klovin hylkyrivissä

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuo Veolian #35 ei näyttänyt päälle päin hirmu pahasti vaurioituneelle, peltiosaa, lasia ym. rikki. Todelliset vahingot mitkä ei heti vilkaisulla näy, sitten ilmeisesti suuremmat kun on poistettu reisteristäkin. Toisaalta onhan tuolla ikääkin jo yli kymmenen vuotta


Perähän tuossa on ihan kasassa. Vaikuttasko myös,että LAK:ilta ei saa enään tuon mallista perää.

----------


## Zambo

> Perähän tuossa on ihan kasassa. Vaikuttasko myös,että LAK:ilta ei saa enään tuon mallista perää.


Tuskin kyse on osien saatavuudesta. Todennäköisesti työtunteja (+varaosat) menee niin paljon, että ylittää auton arvon.

----------


## Karosa

> Tuskin kyse on osien saatavuudesta. Todennäköisesti työtunteja (+varaosat) menee niin paljon, että ylittää auton arvon.


Näimpä, mutta miksi esim 367 laitettiin sitten kuntoon? sehän on vielä vanhempi auto kuin tämä 35?

----------


## Nak

> Näimpä, mutta miksi esim 367 laitettiin sitten kuntoon? sehän on vielä vanhempi auto kuin tämä 35?


Kenties moottorissa on ollut sen verran pieni vika että korjaus ei kuitenkaan maksanut paljoa  :Smile:  Sanoit aiemmin, että öljyt tuli pihalle, niin parhaillaan korjauksesta on voitu selvitä muutamilla senteillä osien puolesta.

35:n kohdalla jos perä on huolella kurtussa, on moottorikin voinut ottaa osumaa niin, että sekin on romurautaa ja runkoaisatkin ovat voineet vääntyä.

----------


## hana

> Kenties moottorissa on ollut sen verran pieni vika että korjaus ei kuitenkaan maksanut paljoa  Sanoit aiemmin, että öljyt tuli pihalle, niin parhaillaan korjauksesta on voitu selvitä muutamilla senteillä osien puolesta.
> 
> 35:n kohdalla jos perä on huolella kurtussa, on moottorikin voinut ottaa osumaa niin, että sekin on romurautaa ja runkoaisatkin ovat voineet vääntyä.


Juurikin näin, korjattiinhan VT 374:kin moottoritilan palon jäljiltä ja on samanikäinen kuin VT 367. Täytyy huomioida VT:n osalta Vantaan ja Espoon linjojen optiot, vielä kun Espoossa tuli kahden vuoden optio ja mm. VT 367:lla saa ajaa vuoteen 2016 asti option turvin.

----------


## ana

Oisko VT "lunastanut" vakuutusyhtiöltä takaisin tuon #35:n itselleen, koska on vielä pihassa ilman kilpiä? Yleensähän vakuutusyhtiö vie omansa pois. Hyvä varaosa-autoksi, kun on talossa samanlaisia koreja ja alustoja paljon

----------


## kuukanko

> 140 loisti poissaolollaan


Se on edelleen Veromiehen korjaamolla Buscomit paikoillaan. Paikka on vaihtunut: vielä helmikuussa se seisoi tontin Kehä III:n puoleisella laidalla, jossa on ennen seissyt poistoon meneviä busseja. Nyt se oli siirretty korjaamorakennusta vastapäätä olevalle laidalle.

----------


## Nak

> 02.04.13 
> 
> HELB 210 " Säffle Daami" Traktori perään -> Poistoon  Kuva: (C) Ranta J-P.


Tämä seisoo ruhassa ilman buscomia ja aika pitkälti purettuna

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen 853, 874 ja 887 on Ilmalan varikolla ilman Buscomeja.

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 61, 298 ja 346 ilman buscomeja Klovissa

----------


## KriZuu

HelB 133 poistettuna Ruhan yläpihalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> HelB 133 poistettuna Ruhan yläpihalla.


Vielä pari päivää sitten oli h40:llä.

----------


## kuukanko

> HelB 133 poistettuna Ruhan yläpihalla.


Siinä on (ainakin vielä) Buscom paikoillaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Siinä on (ainakin vielä) Buscom paikoillaan.


Buscomit purettu 30.5. aikaisin aamulla  :Wink:

----------


## Sakke100

31.5. HelBin Carrus City L:t 9801 & 9803 Länsisatamassa laivaanpääsyä odottelemassa. Vähiin käy viime vuosituhannen autot HelBin kalustossa.

----------


## chauffer

Helb Ruhasta poistoon 17.6. eli kesäliikenteen alusta; 51,9805,9809,9934,9935. Lisäksi kesäseisovia pitkä rivi..  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> 31.5. HelBin Carrus City L:t 9801 & 9803 Länsisatamassa laivaanpääsyä odottelemassa. Vähiin käy viime vuosituhannen autot HelBin kalustossa.


Onhan noita 99xx Volvo 7000:ia vielä useita, ja 9852:kin jää vain kesäseisontaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Pera

> Helb Ruhasta poistoon 17.6. eli kesäliikenteen alusta; 51,9805,9809,9934,9935. Lisäksi kesäseisovia pitkä rivi..


Eli HelBit 204,205,208,213 ja 217 ei mennytkään poistoon?

----------


## Skurubisin

> Eli HelBit 204,205,208,213 ja 217 ei mennytkään poistoon?


Ainakin 205 oli aamulla linjalla. Siihen kikka auto oli tankkaamassa jäähdytysnestettä, kun bussi seisoi pysäkillä "Ruskeasuo" suunassa 1, matkustajat odottelivat kiltist kyydissä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tämä seisoo ruhassa ilman buscomia ja aika pitkälti purettuna


Tänä aamuna saaneet näköjään käyntiin tuon #210 ja ajettiin Tallink Superstarin kyytiin. Moottoriluukku oli saanut kyytiä..

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 230, 267, 286 ja 333 ovat varusteltu takaisin buscomein

----------


## Nak

> Se on edelleen Veromiehen korjaamolla Buscomit paikoillaan. Paikka on vaihtunut: vielä helmikuussa se seisoi tontin Kehä III:n puoleisella laidalla, jossa on ennen seissyt poistoon meneviä busseja. Nyt se oli siirretty korjaamorakennusta vastapäätä olevalle laidalle.


Nyt tämä 140 on siirretty buscomeineen Kloviin ja varustelistaan on lisätty turvaohjaamo ja alkolukko. Alkolukko löytyy myös muistakin "myllypuron" Ikaruksista, vaikka kaikkiin ei ole vielä edes asennettu buscomia takaisin  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Mitä Anderssonin GD:ille 56, 61 ja 62 kävi? Menivätkö Turkuun vai seisovatko nyt odottelemassa uusia kuvioita?

----------


## Prompter

> Mitä Anderssonin GD:ille 56, 61 ja 62 kävi? Menivätkö Turkuun vai seisovatko nyt odottelemassa uusia kuvioita?


Eivätkö ne mene piakkoin linjalle 499? Minua kiinnostaisi tietää mitä tapahtui niille muille GD:ille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Eivätkö ne mene piakkoin linjalle 499? Minua kiinnostaisi tietää mitä tapahtui niille muille GD:ille


Paikallisliikennesivujen mukaan 57-59 ovat jääneet vielä Anderssonille Espooseen ja ne muut ovat poistuneet :S

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä Anderssonin GD:ille 56, 61 ja 62 kävi?


Oiskohan palautettu Nordea Rahoitukselle.. ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Oiskohan palautettu Nordea Rahoitukselle.. ?


Lieneekö se ihan niin yksioikoista? Käytännössähän kyse olisi silloin kaupan purusta, eikä pätevä syy ole varmastikaan "kun ei me tarvita niitä"? Ja silloinkin autot jäisivät maahatuojan käsiin. Käytännössä Nordea on vain lainannut rahaa Ostajalle, joka on ostanut tuotteen Myyjältä, joka itse asiassa tässä tapauksessa on yksi ja sama  :Very Happy:  Kuitenkin Kiinalaisetkin ovat halunneet siivun Nordean rahoista, jotka ostaja on lainannut. Anderssonin Gd-bus oy on siis vain välikäsi. Tai sitten en ymmärrä jotain palasta tästä ketjusta.

----------


## helleh

Andersson 62 seisoi viimeviikolla Loimaalla Auto- ja koneliike AKR.n pihalla. Samalla pihalla tönötti myös wanhat Westendit: 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 50 ja 69

----------


## kuukanko

> Käytännössä Nordea on vain lainannut rahaa Ostajalle, joka on ostanut tuotteen Myyjältä, joka itse asiassa tässä tapauksessa on yksi ja sama


Eivät ole yksi ja sama, sillä GD:t 56, 61 ja 62 Westendin Linja ehti liisata Nordea Rahoitukselta, ennen kuin Nordea laittoi rahahanat kiinni. Ja ne siis palautuivat Nordealle, kun WL teki konkurssin - tosin Andersson liisasi ne heti perään, mutta nähtävästi vain kesäkuun puoliväliin asti.

----------


## KriZuu

Tammikuussa poistettu HelB 9857 (rek. TIN-922) seisoi tänään Myllymäen kuljetuksen pihassa. Sinne siis ilmeisesti siirtynyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinat 692 ja 693 olivat tänään Länsisatamassa lähdössä Viroon. Menivät ilmeisesti yli klo 13.30 lähteneellä Superstarilla.

----------


## aki

> Nobinat 692 ja 693 olivat tänään Länsisatamassa lähdössä Viroon. Menivät ilmeisesti yli klo 13.30 lähteneellä Superstarilla.


Harmi että Viroon menivät, Veolia olisi voinut ostaa nuo takaisin ja korvata niillä pahimpia teli-ikaruksia sarjasta 316-333. Kyllä nuo teli-volvot ovat mielestäni paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin osa vuotta nuoremmista ikaruksista.

----------


## Nak

> Harmi että Viroon menivät, Veolia olisi voinut ostaa nuo takaisin ja korvata niillä pahimpia teli-ikaruksia sarjasta 316-333. Kyllä nuo teli-volvot ovat mielestäni paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin osa vuotta nuoremmista ikaruksista.


Noiden vanhempien 8700 Volvojen ylläpitokulut ovat vaan moninkertaiset perus-Ikarukseen verrattuna. Siksi Nobinakin hylkäsi sarjan 410-412 jo pari vuotta sitten. Öljyä ja naftaa palaa kohtuuttomasti ja sähkövikaa riittää sähkövian perään  :Sad:  Sääli sinänsä, kun ne ovat ajolleen ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan aika mukavia  :Smile:  ja nuo Jokerit olivat vielä sisältä aika hyvässä kunnossa, eihän niillä ajettu montaakaan kymmentä tuhatta viimeseen viiteen vuoteen

----------


## 034

Ei kestä kauaa niin ilmestyvät Trucparts ee:n avustamana nettikoneeseen  :Cool:

----------


## killerpop

> Harmi että Viroon menivät, Veolia olisi voinut ostaa nuo takaisin ja korvata niillä pahimpia teli-ikaruksia sarjasta 316-333. Kyllä nuo teli-volvot ovat mielestäni paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin osa vuotta nuoremmista ikaruksista.


Taisi mennä hakemaan vain väriä päälleen. Netin kalustolistoilla tiedetään että Paunu ja Länsilinjathan noi hankki.

----------


## bussifriikki

Arktisella foorumilla kerrotaan, että Andersson 55 (ex HelB 9804) on Turussa.

----------


## Karosa

> Arktisella foorumilla kerrotaan, että Andersson 55 (ex HelB 9804) on Turussa.


Tutultani kuulin, että Espooseen jäisi mahdollisesti autot 3, 5, 6 (65), 7, 8, 9, joista 5 ja 6 on vara-autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tutultani kuulin, että Espooseen jäisi mahdollisesti autot 3 (13), 5, 6 (65), 7 (57), 8 (58), 9 (59), joista 5 ja 6 on vara-autoja.


5 ainakin oli viime viikolla Turussa linjalla 12.

----------


## Karosa

> 5 ainakin oli viime viikolla Turussa linjalla 12.


No sitten se on sekin mennyt. Mitähän vara-autoja aikovat pitää täällä, uskoisin ettei tuo 6 riitä yksistään.

----------


## Nak

> Tutultani kuulin, että Espooseen jäisi mahdollisesti autot 3, 5, 6 (65), 7, 8, 9, joista 5 ja 6 on vara-autoja.


Äsken n. 30min sitten varikolla makasi autot 7-9 ja 65. Pihan reunalla myös komeat -95 City L:t  :Redface:  3 lienee Sealife ajossa.

Tuskin liittyy tähän aiheeseen, mutta joku Wessun Citeliksistä oli tuotu Koskelon Raskoneelle  :Surprised:  Eikä lojunut missään pihan perällä

----------


## KriZuu

> Mitähän vara-autoja aikovat pitää täällä, uskoisin ettei tuo 6 riitä yksistään.


Anderssonin #1 on tullut ilmeisesti Turusta.

----------


## aki

> No sitten se on sekin mennyt. Mitähän vara-autoja aikovat pitää täällä, uskoisin ettei tuo 6 riitä yksistään.


Toisaalta kyllä yhdelläkin vara-autolla varmasti pärjäisi koska neljästä autosta ainoastaan kahta tarvitaan kokopäiväajossa. Kaksi autoa ajaa vain muutaman lähdön arjen aamu -ja iltaruuhkassa. Viikonloppuisinkin ajetaan ainoastaan yhdellä autolla.

----------


## hana

VT 161 ollut ilman kilpiä jo jonkin aikaa eli poistettu ajosta.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_kesken_ajon/


Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan HelB 9807 on poistettu liikenteestä (12.08.2013 alkaen).

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 92, 93 ja 101 ilman buscomeja Klovissa

----------


## Karosa

HelB 19 seisoo ilman buscomeja
HelB 54 seisoo ilman buscomeja

 :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> HelB 19 seisoo ilman buscomeja


Mikähän tämän vessan kohtaloksi koitui? Nuohan on peruskorjattu muutama vuosi sitten lattiasta kattoon ja mitä olen itse noilla matkustanut, ovat ne antaneet ihan hyvää kyytiä  :Smile:  Nuo ovat käsittääkseni myös kuljettajien mielestä kelpo busseja, eivätkä tiedä jäätikölläkään jäästä mitään  :Very Happy: 

Helb on kyllä siinä tilanteessa nyt, että kun viimeisisimmissä kilpailuissa on hävitty paljon liikennettä, niin nyt ylimääräiseksi alkaa jäämään paljon hyväkuntoista peruskorjattua kalustoa. Mutta näiden luulisi menevän sitten helposti kaupaksi jopa kotimaahankin.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Tuosta Helbin #54:sta meni ainakin moottori pahasti hajalle, joten ei enää viitsitty tuhlata rahaa vanhan bussin korjaamiseen. (Eikä siinä olisi ollut järkeäkään)  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Westendin vanhoja Rellu-pakuja muuten lojui kesällä Pukkilan autokorjaamon pihassa. Mitenhän ovat sinne päätyneet?

----------


## bussifriikki

PL #825 on nyt Savonlinnassa

http://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/MNOP/Pohjolan+Liikenne/800-899/PL-825.JPG

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 44, 62, 63, 112, 139, 149, 291, 294, 309, 323, 329, 352, 455 ja 466 ilman buscomeja Klovissa. Lisäksi romurivistä oli hävinnyt jonnekin mm. 47, 77, 101, 103 ja 104..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:39 ----------




> . Lisäksi romurivistä oli hävinnyt jonnekin mm. 47, 77, 101, 103 ja 104..


Löytyy truckpartsilta

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lisäksi romurivistä oli hävinnyt jonnekin mm. 47, 77, 101, 103 ja 104..
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:39 ----------
> 
> Löytyy truckpartsilta


Kuin myös 55, 92 ja 93.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Ruhassa poistettuina nyt HelB 10 ja 9805.
Kympistä meni "perä" rikki, eikä sopivia osia ollut hyllyssä vapaana. Siis kyse taka-akselista.

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 307, 321 ja 459 ilman buscomeja Klovissa. Tiettävästi myös 338 on poistettuna Hakunilassa tai Veromiehessä, ja siitä on lainailtu vähän sitä ja tätä toisiin autoihin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko Nobinat 358-364 (HSL-väritetyt Säfflet) poistettu?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko Nobinat 358-364 (HSL-väritetyt Säfflet) poistettu?


On.

Ja hyvä, että poistuivatkin. Olivat nimittäin aikamoisia pommeja.

----------


## kuukanko

Jokerin lisänumeroina palvelleet Nobinat 691, 694 ja 695 ovat ilman Buscomeja Veromiehen korjaamolla.

Siellä seisovat myös vielä Jokeri-teipeissä olevat Nobinat 467 ja 468, mutta niissä on vielä Buscomit paikoillaan.

----------


## Nak

Nobina 452 ilman buscomeja klovissa. Nobinoista 620-629 ja 470-475 on poistettu helmi-laitteet

----------


## ipeniemela

> Nobina 452 ilman buscomeja klovissa. Nobinoista 620-629 ja 470-475 on poistettu helmi-laitteet


Onko tosiaan niin, että tällä hetkellä Nobinan vanhimmat telit ovat entisiä jokereita? Aika hyvä kehityssuunta ottaen huomioon, että vielä pari vuotta sitten Ikarus- Carrus- ja Säffle-pommeja oli liikenteessä vaikka kuinka.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Onko tosiaan niin, että tällä hetkellä Nobinan vanhimmat telit ovat entisiä jokereita? Aika hyvä kehityssuunta ottaen huomioon, että vielä pari vuotta sitten Ikarus- Carrus- ja Säffle-pommeja oli liikenteessä vaikka kuinka.


Jokerien lisäksi on elämää nähneet Scalat 478-480, jotka ovat samanikäisiä. Ihmettelen miksei niitä heivattu pois, kun ovat monta kertaa surkeammassa kunnossa kuin Jokerit. Toisaalta, ei se kyllä yllätäkään  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carrusfani

> 24.10
> 
> Nf 61 näytti äsken lähtevän viimeiselle matkalleen hinurin perässä


Löytyy Truckpartsilta.

----------


## Nak

Nobinan jokerit 452 ja 456-458 ovat Kaivokselan Volvolla nyt

----------


## TEP70

> Onko tosiaan niin, että tällä hetkellä Nobinan vanhimmat telit ovat entisiä jokereita? Aika hyvä kehityssuunta ottaen huomioon, että vielä pari vuotta sitten Ikarus- Carrus- ja Säffle-pommeja oli liikenteessä vaikka kuinka.


Hienosti ovat saaneet kyllä poistettua Ikaruksia ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon niitä oli.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KriZuu

> Hienosti ovat saaneet kyllä poistettua Ikaruksia ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon niitä oli.


Ikaruksia on edelleen ihan liikaa mun makuun. Olisivat voineet säilyttää mielummin Carrukset.

----------


## kuukanko

PL:n Volvo 8700LE:t 841, 864, 867, 869, 874 ja 887 on kaikki palautettu Ilmalan varikolle ja niihin on asennettu HSL-Buscomit.

----------


## aki

> PL:n Volvo 8700LE:t 841, 864, 867, 869, 874 ja 887 on kaikki palautettu Ilmalan varikolle ja niihin on asennettu HSL-Buscomit.


Noiden palautuminen enteilee vuodenvaihteen uusia alkavia sopimuksia jolloin varakalustolle on tarvetta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Noiden palautuminen enteilee vuodenvaihteen uusia alkavia sopimuksia jolloin varakalustolle on tarvetta.


Niitähän voi käyttää myös linjoilla h51 ja h56 ihan vakioautoina väliaikaisen liikennöintisopimuksen ajan.

----------


## aki

> Niitähän voi käyttää myös linjoilla h51 ja h56 ihan vakioautoina väliaikaisen liikennöintisopimuksen ajan.


Ai niin, helbin tekemä valitushan on vielä markkinaoikeuden käsiteltävänä.

----------


## kuukanko

Truckpartsilla on nyt myynnissä Nobinat 62, 690, 691 ja 700. Viime viikolla siellä oli 112, mutta ei ole enää, joten on tainnut mennä kaupaksi.

----------


## Nak

Nf 467 oli tänään klovissa ilman buscomeja.

Se onkin ainoa Jokeri joka enää klovissa on. 455, 459 ja 466 on viety jonnekin, mutta Volvolla niitä ei näkynyt ainakaan vielä viime viikon lopulla.

----------


## kuukanko

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan HelB 33 on poistettu liikenteestä 29.10. ja HelB 60 5.12 sekä HelB 13 20.11.

----------


## Nak

Helb 33 tiettävästi romuttui kolarissa. Epäonninen sarja tuo 32-36, kun kaksi on kolaroitu romuksi ja yksi on palanut :/

----------


## kuukanko

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan HelB 9914 on poistettu liikenteestä 29.10.

----------


## Pera

HelB 60 tais mennä poistoon sen takia koska siitä hajosi moottori/vaihdelaatikko?

----------


## chauffer

> HelB 60 tais mennä poistoon sen takia koska siitä hajosi moottori/vaihdelaatikko?


Ei vaan siksi kun lattia oli niin laho ettei kannattanut korjata..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko Åbergin Linjan 19 (XML-608) jo palannut takaisin VDL:lle? Se nimittäin seisoi eilen VDL:n toimipisteen pihassa Honkanummella.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko Åbergin Linjan 19 (XML-608) jo palannut takaisin VDL:lle?


On, poistui vahvuudesta kun uusi #19 saapui. Se on myyty jollekkin firmalle, mutteivät paljasta että kenelle.

----------


## LimoSWN

> On, poistui vahvuudesta kun uusi #19 saapui. Se on myyty jollekkin firmalle, mutteivät paljasta että kenelle.


Ajoneuvo rekisterikeskus kertoo Veolian olevan omistaja.

----------


## Karosa

> Ajoneuvo rekisterikeskus kertoo Veolian olevan omistaja.


Mistähän ja milloin olet katsonut kun TraFi sanoo toisin?

http://m.02.fi/AiRnf

----------


## Nak

> Mistähän ja milloin olet katsonut kun TraFi sanoo toisin?
> 
> http://m.02.fi/AiRnf


Limoswn taisi tarkoittaa Veolian olevan haltijana...

----------


## Karosa

> Limoswn taisi tarkoittaa Veolian olevan haltijana...


8.3.13. alkaen, joten onkohan vain vanhaa tietoa, vai oliko Veolia haltija myös silloinkun oli Åbergilla "testissä"?

----------


## Nak

> 8.3.13. alkaen, joten onkohan vain vanhaa tietoa, vai oliko Veolia haltija myös silloinkun oli Åbergilla "testissä"?


Ajoneuvolla voi olla useita haltijoita ja Veolia on ollut 8.3.13 alkaen toistaiseksi yksi haltijoista. Rekisterikyselyn tulos on aina viimeisimmän tiedon mukainen.
http://www.trafi.fi/filebank/a/13224...jahaltijat.pdf

----------


## Joonas Pio

Missähän mahtavat Nobinan Säfflet 358-364 majailla tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Lasse

> Nf 467 oli tänään klovissa ilman buscomeja.
> 
> Se onkin ainoa Jokeri joka enää klovissa on. 455, 459 ja 466 on viety jonnekin, mutta Volvolla niitä ei näkynyt ainakaan vielä viime viikon lopulla.


SL-alueelle:

http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=61503.0

----------


## Nak

> SL-alueelle:
> 
> http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=61503.0


Enpä osannut odottaa tällaista :P Takaa otetussa kuvassa pilkistelee myös uudet istuimet matkustamossa. Onkohan suomessa älytty ottaa ylimääräiseksi jääneet istuinkankaat talteen ja kenties jopa verhoiluttaa ne uudestaan jolloin niitä jokeri-päällisiä alkaisi kohta vaihtumaan pois jäljelle jääneistä autoista. Vai tarviiko niitä edes vaihtaa pois, saavatko jäädä muistoksi "1. vaiheen Jokerista"?

----------


## Karosa

> SL-alueelle:
> 
> http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=61503.0


Sieltä löytyy myös 459 sekä 467.

----------


## 034

> Enpä osannut odottaa tällaista :P Takaa otetussa kuvassa pilkistelee myös uudet istuimet matkustamossa.


Tämä sama istuin muoto pisti takaikkunasta silmään välittömästi. Käsittääkseni on harvinaista että Suomesta menee käytettyä ulkomaille. Toisinpäin se onkin varsin yleistä.

----------


## aki

> Käsittääkseni on harvinaista että Suomesta menee käytettyä ulkomaille. Toisinpäin se onkin varsin yleistä.


Kyllähän Viroon ja Venäjälle on aiempina vuosina mennyt todella paljon ainakin pk-seudun ja Tampereen vanhaa katuri-kalustoa. Nykyään Viroonkaan ei taida enää kauhean vanhat bussit kelvata?

----------


## 034

Aa joo unohdin Venäjän ja Viron markkinat jotka tosiaan nykyään ovat "kuihtuneet" (?)

----------


## killerpop

Korsisaari tuntuu olevan mieltynyt näihin Helbin vanhoihin autoihin, näemmä Korsisaari #40 on ex Helb #11

----------


## hana

> Korsisaari tuntuu olevan mieltynyt näihin Helbin vanhoihin autoihin, näemmä Korsisaari #40 on ex Helb #11


Juontanee juurensa siitä, että Helbin huoltoa pidetään suurista Hsl-alueen firmoista parhaana. Onko asia näin, siihen en ota kantaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Korsisaari tuntuu olevan mieltynyt näihin Helbin vanhoihin autoihin, näemmä Korsisaari #40 on ex Helb #11


Samaan liittyen Korsisaarella näytti olevan myös jokin STA-taustainen Fifty ajossa ainakin tiistaina 8.4.

Sen sijaan tuosta Helbin Lahti 402-sarjasta on nyt auto #12 löytynyt Vekan varikolta Hämeenlinnasta. Liekö menossa varaosiksi, siirtokilvillä paikalle saapunut.

----------


## Nak

> SL-alueelle:


Ruotsiin menneet ex. Jokerit olivat siis Nobinat 455, 459, 466-468. Svenskbusshistoria sivuston päivittäjällä on käynyt kämmi, kun sama alustanumero löytyy kahden auton kohdalla.

Oikea rivihän olisi siis:
Nf 455 = Nobina Sverige(Ns) 3016 / SSH397
Nf 459 = Ns 3017 / WUX042
Nf 466 = Ns 3018 / EBS997
Nf 467 = Ns 3019 / ROW133
Nf 468 = Ns 3020 / RBN529

Phototrans osaa kertoa oikeat alustanumerot.

----------


## killerpop

> Ruotsiin menneet ex. Jokerit olivat siis Nobinat 455, 459, 466-468. Svenskbusshistoria sivuston päivittäjällä on käynyt kämmi, kun sama alustanumero löytyy kahden auton kohdalla.
> 
> Oikea rivihän olisi siis:
> Nf 455 = Nobina Sverige(Ns) 3016 / SSH397
> Nf 459 = Ns 3017 / WUX042
> Nf 466 = Ns 3018 / EBS997
> Nf 467 = Ns 3019 / ROW133
> Nf 468 = Ns 3020 / RBN529
> 
> Phototrans osaa kertoa oikeat alustanumerot ex. 455:ä lukuunottamatta.


Hmm? Phototransissa on tälläkin hetkellä ex #455 alustanumerona YV3R8L42961112961, joten mitä meinaat? Siinä ei ole mielestäni virhettä.

----------


## Nak

> Hmm? Phototransissa on tälläkin hetkellä ex #455 alustanumerona YV3R8L42961112961, joten mitä meinaat? Siinä ei ole mielestäni virhettä.


Siis joo, ajatuskatkos iski. Phototransissa nimenomaan on oikea alustanumero, busshistoriassa väärä  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jompero

7.5.14

HelBin entinen Säffle-daami 208 odotti tänään Länsi-Satamassa laivausta Viroon. Taisi olla Säfflen viimeinen matka...

----------


## bussifriikki

> 7.5.14
> 
> HelBin entinen Säffle-daami 208 odotti tänään Länsi-Satamassa laivausta Viroon. Taisi olla Säfflen viimeinen matka...


Truckpartsin myynti-ilmoitusta odotellessa..  :Laughing:

----------


## Tenava

> Andersson 62 seisoi viimeviikolla Loimaalla Auto- ja koneliike AKR.n pihalla.


Andersson GD-teli 62 myynnissä Veho Lommila

----------


## kuukanko

Anderssonin ja sitä ennen Westendin entiset GD:t 56, 61 ja 62 seisovat nyt Lapinjärvellä Teollisuustien varressa olevalla tontilla. Tontilla on muutakin raskasta kalustoa. GD:t ovat edelleen HSL-väreissä.

----------

